# False alarm in 8800GS?



## Nickman (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi people. I write them because I have a problem with ATITool (v0.26 & v0.27b4). It works out than when I run the "Scan Artifacts" in the videocard XFX 8800 GS Alpha Dog XXX Edition, without having made overclock for my part. OK, I know that this incorporates a safe overclock of factory, ATITool shows this image, immediately when the scanning starts:

Factory clocks












What's rare is than sometimes the scanning does it without finding errors, although the yellow dot almost always is present to the cube's side.

It turns out to be rare to me, the fact is that the games do not present problems of visualization. Inclusively running the last 3Dmark06 2048x1536 with all the filters to the full, making several "loop" during several hours, my videocard does not manifest any types artefact neither visual deformations on screen and feigns total stability.

Too I tried FurMark for 8 hours and neither manifest artefacts neither problems.

I do not understand, ATITool find problems in a new videocard without overclock, if this videocard works perfectly to maxim exigencies during hours?

Greetings


----------



## DOM (Jul 27, 2008)

Welcome to TPU 

What OS are you on  ?

I use 0.26 for XP and 0.27 for Vista


----------



## Kursah (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd say you're ok if Furmark didn't cause any issues, imo it has a heavier load than the fuzzy cube does.

What I've found when using it though, is that only should use Artifact Scanner once per time ATI Tool is opened for most accurate results, if you open it again, it will either artifact all over the place for no rhyme or reason or show nothing wrong...so after use one, close ATI Tool and open again. At least that's how I've come to use it and trust it's scanner, but really gaming is your best friend here too...because ATI Tool and Furmark are more consistently stressful than most games, you probably won't notice an issue while gaming.


----------



## Nickman (Jul 27, 2008)

My operating system is XPproSP3. I do not know if it will be pertinent to emphasize it, but my CPU is a Quad ... maybe this come to cause some problem to ATITool?

If you refer to than I open more than an instance of ATITool, not, take much caution from that.

Then, I shouldn't worry me for those results than ATITool is notifying me?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 27, 2008)

Could you fill in your system specs in the user cp at the top please? Will help now and with future probs.

Thankee


----------



## Nickman (Jul 27, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Could you fill in your system specs in the user cp at the top please? Will help now and with future probs.
> 
> Thankee


Done.


----------



## nukkumatti (Jul 31, 2008)

Same problem here, MSI 8800 GTS 320MB OC. Included my specs with the CP.

No problems with 3dmark, games run just fine (except GRID, ffs). I get Zeros, no option to overclock and Delta errors all over the place; temperature reading does work, though. Delta errors are not the only errors; it also throws out dialog with text "Could not open log for writing" the first time you run it. Using old (more compatible) artifact scanning method shows no artifacts at all. Fiddling with settings can cause me to see artifacts on the screen, when software isn't seeing/recocgnizing them.

Think that's about all I can think of right now.


----------

